

Ask HN: Does it make sense to make Hypervisor more like Container? - scprodigy

check https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;google&#x2F;novm curious as you can always run Docker containers in VM
======
SEJeff
Well something like this fully implemented to be "production ready" gives you
the fast startup / teardown of containers with the hardware separation you get
with virtual machines. It is the best of both really.

